# cordial abhorrence; samimi bir tiksinti



## hhtt

Cordial abhorrence Türkçe karşılığı ne olabilir? Cordial samimi/içten demek, abhorrence ise "tiksinti/iğrenme" ama bu ikisi bir arada Türkçe için pek uyumlu değil, değil mi?

Teşekkürler.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

Merhaba

için için nefret ?


----------



## gocmenhakan

Sıfatlar bazen anlamı güçlendirmek için tezat ifadelerle kullanılır, burada da böyle bir şey var. Mesela "felaket güzel".


----------



## hhtt

gocmenhakan said:


> Sıfatlar bazen anlamı güçlendirmek için tezat ifadelerle kullanılır, burada da böyle bir şey var. Mesela "felaket güzel".



Bence burada öyle birşey yok.


----------



## gocmenhakan

hhtt said:


> Bence burada öyle birşey yok.


Siz nasıl çevirdiniz? Bir de metin içinde verirseniz alternatif üretme şansımız olur, bu şekilde sadece tahmin yürütülebilir.


----------



## hhtt

gocmenhakan said:


> Siz nasıl çevirdiniz? Bir de metin içinde verirseniz alternatif üretme şansımız olur, bu şekilde sadece tahmin yürütülebilir.



Aslında bende de tam bir metin yok, ilerde olursa eklerim.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## hhtt

Bence "derinden gelen bir tiksinti" veya bir insanın "hakiki tiksintisi" olabilir ama "derinden gelen" öbeğinin başka bir manası olmalı bence.

Teşekkürler.


----------



## Bespelled

"Cordial" kelimesi, "kalp" anlamındaki "cor" kökünden gelir ve asıl itibarıyla "kalpten gelen" demek; yani "derinden gelen" tahmininiz doğrudur. "Cordial" kelimesi, bugünlerde çoğu zaman olumlu pekiştirmelerde kullanılıyor, fakat olumsuz pekiştirmelerde kullanıldığı örneklere de rastlamak mümkün (bkz. bu sözlükte 3. sırada verilen anlam ve örnek the definition of cordial)


----------

